# Anyone know what kind of cat I have?



## UTCandy112 (Mar 3, 2004)

I just got her from the shelter and they said shes a lynx, but i'm not sure what other she has mixed in her. I believe siamese, but she doesn't have the personality of one.


----------



## teffito (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't know what kind of cat it is, but she is really beautiful!!


----------



## UTCandy112 (Mar 3, 2004)

Well they said at the vet that she has siamese in her so...who really knows.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My Siamese is the classic type. However, I guarantee you your cat is not Siamese. We already had this discussion on another thread, didn't we? As far as breeders are concerned, if you don't have papers, you have a Domestic Short Hair or Domestic Long Hair, although your cat might bear a resemblance to another breed because it is in her genetic background.


----------



## UTCandy112 (Mar 3, 2004)

Agenda said:


> Oh, come on! Your cat is so beautiful, what is the matter?
> But if you really want to know. Look here - it's a Thai cat: http://www.ptichka.ru/cat_t1.phtml
> And this is the Siamese: http://www.ptichka.ru/cat_s1.phtml
> You will see the difference. Modern Siamese cats looks very different from Thai!


Never said anything was a matter. I just said thats what the vet told me, I don't really care what she is I was just curious.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's her breed! "Beautiful cat."  We all agree that she's lovely. She probably has several different "nationalities," just as most of us do.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

My rule of thumb is to never rely on a shelter to tell you what breed of cat you have. Shelter cats don't come with papers -- because any good breeder will have a contract stating that the cat must be returned to the breeder before taking it to a shelter. If you have a shelter kitty, it is domestic shorthair or longhair as far as anyone knows. Shelters will put anything on a cat's information that might get them sold faster -- they often try to pass pointed cats off as "siamese" even if they are longhaired. Shows how much they know. Their heart is in the right place -- but they generally know squat about breeds. And "Lynx" is a pattern, not a breed. Unless they are trying to tell you that your cat is the same as the endangered species that lives in pine forests and is prey to cougars.  

I'd also not listen to your vet. Again -- most vets I've met know are not breed experts and the first thing they will say when asked is "looks like they have a little siamese in there." Not likely. And there isn't any way your cat is siamese -- they just don't come out with those kind of markings.  I hope that makes some sense and explains things.

I wanted to say that I saw your cat in the photo gallery a while ago and I think she's just gorgeous. You are very lucky!


----------



## UTCandy112 (Mar 3, 2004)

the shelter never said anything about her being siamese just the vet. The shelter actually told me that shes a lynx domestic short hair so...


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

UTCandy112, does your cat have all 4 paws white? It appears to be so in the photos. I am thinking that she is a snow-shoe (or some other breed with 4 white paws) and a tabby mix. The photo is not too color-clear, but does she have blue eyes? Normally, a Siamese have blue eyes, but if your kitty is several litters away from the Siamese, the DSH feature will come out more than the Siamese.  If she does have blue eyes, she could be IMO, a lynx-point Siamese. When a Siamese mixes with another breed, sometimes the Siamese traits will not be apparent in their personality. We currently have a white-pawed kitten in our local shelter. Her coat is a kind of "peppery" look about it. She also has large ears and can be very vocal (both Siamese traits) but her eyes are yellow.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

It's not a lynx-point siamese - I'd trust Jeanne on this one b/c she bred Siamese cats. Plus the body type and head shape are too different. Lots of cats have Siamese somewhere in their blood -- but they can't be called Siamese if they aren't purebred. Here is a couple pictures of lynx point siamese cats:

http://www.balinesen.ch/photsa21.htm

http://webpages.charter.net/cfmoxey/fel ... astian.htm


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

I am no expert on the subject of cat breeds, but I have had three cats similar to yours. The first two, I am unsure of their lineage, I am pretty positive their mother was a siamese, but they had the lynx point siamese features with bright blue eyes, but a creamy colored body with a gray striped tail and gray "boots". The third one that I had was also similar, he had very long hair, and his mama was a himalayan. His daddy was the gray tabby cat next door. He also had the bright blue eyes and looked very much like yours. (only with the creamy body, no stripes on his body) If I were guessing, I would say that your kitty does have some siamese lines. But he couldn't be called a purebreed, he would just be a beautiful mixed breed (which are my favorite anyway!! )


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

What a bizarre colouring. Beatiful though. It's like a siamese coloured, but tabby where the black would be. And it has a domestic shorthair body.


----------

